
YouTube-Like Short IDs as Postgres Primary Keys - minxomat
https://github.com/turbo/pg-shortkey
======
mattbillenstein
Nice, I've done this before - even using a prefix byte to indicate the key
type. uuids are ugly and the '-' makes them hard to cut and paste imho.

I never did the deduplication query thing though - using 11 base58 digits
seemed good enough for that app.

~~~
minxomat
TBF there's only a 50% chance that the deduplication loop will run (once)
after 5.1 x 10^9 keys. It's still better than erroring in that case IMO.

If that's not needed, the loop and subquery and be removed. This then enables
the usage of shortkey_generate() as a DEFAULT expression instead of a trigger.
Maybe I should provide that as an alternative, something like
shortkey_generate_unsafe().

~~~
mattbillenstein
Alternatively, perhaps one could handle the duplicate key error on an insert
into the table using one of these keys as the PK.

